# Show your Garmin



## Dracer

Show of you garmin watches.

we need more love for Garmin watches here
My Fenix 5


----------



## RobandPatch

My Garmin Instinct.


----------



## Rammus

Fenix 6 sapphire


----------



## DDickson73

Lakeside Blue Instinct









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theotherphil




----------



## Nemo_Sandman




----------



## Maddog1970

Instinct Tactical........occasionally think about flipping for 6pro, but really not sure the 6 is that much better than the Instinct....

Feel free to put me straight!


----------



## stockae92

I have had a Fenix 3 (with HRM-RUN) before, then "upgraded" to a Fenix 5X. I think the better screen, map (navigation) and oHRM are great upgrade (for me).


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dankoh69

Like a clock on my wrist.. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer

Beautiful


----------



## stockae92

Watchface refreshed on Fenix 5X


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Bike in the city.

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus




----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Haven't worn this since 23rd March. Lockdown...









Looking forward to getting back to normality, hopefully sometime soon.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

lovely watch face...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Worker

Went with this one...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxwatch72

Trusty Vivoactive, just came back from rollerblading

Upgrading....reboot...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Sun and moon









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

Fenix 6 sapphir


----------



## Rammus

...


----------



## stockae92

My old vivoActiveHR is still up and running


----------



## ds760476

stockae92 said:


> My old vivoActiveHR is still up and running ?


I loved that one, but I broke two of them. My buddy's had one for years with no issues. I'm jealous.


----------



## Rammus

After jogging


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Rammus

Fenix 6 sapphire


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Testing new faces...









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zaskarmen

Good place to be

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## randb

Mmmmm......solar.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Dracer

Just in. Great watch. Was without garmin for 2 months.


----------



## Fujoor

Changed strap









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24

Tactix


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

One year anniversary with my Fenix 6 titanium.
This was last year first pics...
The PC was still always on and the barometer started...
It was mounted on a 22mm James Bond nylon.









And today's picture with the titanium band bought for Xmas.

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Combo 
Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## NoOtherQT

I made my 6x Sapphire into a belt watch. Obviously, I lose heart rate but I make use of everything else. I use Garmin Pay every day. This thing has bailed me out a bunch of times hiking deep in the woods, and the Track Back function got me back to my car every time.


----------



## Facelessman

My Instinct Solar got plenty of sunlight today


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

New watchface!
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jeff.morton.589

PilotRuss said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which fenix is this and also what strap? Thanks


----------



## jeff.morton.589

Nemo_Sandman said:


> lovely watch face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


I'd like to try this on my 5x, what face is it please?


----------



## PilotRuss

jeff.morton.589 said:


> Which fenix is this and also what strap? Thanks


Just the standard Fenix 6. Not sure where I got the band but it wasn't anything special. I think I may have taken it off another watch and it was just laying around in a drawer. Just browse amazon and you'll find plenty of similar straps.


----------



## DDickson73

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117

I've been very happy with my Instinct Tactical Solar in moss aka OD Green. I noticed in certain lighting the solar panel has a green tint to it at the right angle. Not sure if that's advertised but it looks great to me.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Fenix 6 titanium on Nick Mankey's Hook Strap...
Army green theme!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Fenix 6 titanium on Nick Mankey's Hook Strap...
> Army green theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


Great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemro

Fenix 6 pro solar. Absolutely love it and it hasn't come off my wrist since I got it. I'm starting to wonder what to do with all my other watches...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Back on titanium for easy decontamination.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Another great Watchface named Meteogram.
Very cleverly designed by my friend Martin Bellús.






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## flapsslatsup

Instinct...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

At least a Zulu and respecting the Fenix access to HR sensor.
From yellowdogwatchstrap






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Better with the rings toward me.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Fenix 5X is still going strong


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Getting use to the rubber one piece Zulu 3 rings.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## anto1980

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marko114




----------



## DDickson73

Headed to the mountains for Spring Break. Good luck charm in tow  









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Walking and good sleep with a very confortable strap.






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## myltz400

Just curious do you actually get 28 days of battery life? Nice pics.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

myltz400 said:


> Just curious do you actually get 28 days of battery life? Nice pics.


The battery saver was on.
This is what it shows if I use it.
Promises promises 

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich

Fenix 5X Plus with nylon strap.


----------



## myltz400

I'm thinking I need one of these, I currently have an Instinct. A little hesitant to jump up to the Fenix because I like the high contrast and simplicity if the Instinct. Any convincing would be appreciated.


----------



## gaijin

myltz400 said:


> I'm thinking I need one of these, I currently have an Instinct. A little hesitant to jump up to the Fenix because I like the high contrast and simplicity if the Instinct. Any convincing would be appreciated.


I have an Instinct, Instinct Tactical, and fenix 6X Pro (not Sapphire). I find myself wearing the 6x Pro almost exclusively because of the larger, higher resolution display. I have purchased and returned a few Garmin models including the tactix Charlie and tactix Delta which had Sapphire crystals. The display contrast and overall legibility with the Sapphire crystal was, to my eyes, far inferior to the Gorilla Glass crustal on the 6x Pro.

So, based on my experience, I can highly recommend a fenix 6 Series as long as it has the Gorilla Glass crystal and NOT the Sapphire crystal.

And, just because everyone likes pics:

fenix 6x Pro (no backlight):

















Instinct:










Instinct Tactical:










Good luck with whatever you decide.

HTH


----------



## myltz400

Thanks, and great pictures. I intend to go gorilla glass, next decision will be solar or not. From what I can tell it doesn't add a lot in the Fenix lineup but I am in a position to get frequent use out of it, always wished I had waited for the Instinct Solar.


----------



## Snyde

Good way to keep yourself honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Always on display with gorilla glass/ protective cover

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 325xia

gaijin said:


> I have an Instinct, Instinct Tactical, and fenix 6X Pro (not Sapphire). I find myself wearing the 6x Pro almost exclusively because of the larger, higher resolution display. I have purchased and returned a few Garmin models including the tactix Charlie and tactix Delta which had Sapphire crystals. The display contrast and overall legibility with the Sapphire crystal was, to my eyes, far inferior to the Gorilla Glass crustal on the 6x Pro.
> 
> So, based on my experience, I can highly recommend a fenix 6 Series as long as it has the Gorilla Glass crystal and NOT the Sapphire crystal.
> 
> And, just because everyone likes pics:
> 
> fenix 6x Pro (no backlight):
> View attachment 15781749
> 
> View attachment 15781750
> 
> 
> Instinct:
> 
> View attachment 15781752
> 
> 
> Instinct Tactical:
> 
> View attachment 15781753
> 
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide.
> 
> HTH


That Tactical display looks the best to me. Save your money for the Fenix 7.


----------



## myltz400

Thanks 325. That's probably the best way to go. I really am happy with the Instinct, all of them are much more than I need but you know how that goes. Any rumors of what the 7 will bring?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

myltz400 said:


> I'm thinking I need one of these, I currently have an Instinct. A little hesitant to jump up to the Fenix because I like the high contrast and simplicity if the Instinct. Any convincing would be appreciated.


Try that Solar Instinct first !!


----------



## TimeOnTarget

TACTIX DELTA non solar version on Yellow Dog


----------



## gaijin

Fenix 6X Pro on Garmin Ultrafit strap with Garmin Tactical Nylon adapters:


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

TimeOnTarget said:


> TACTIX DELTA non solar version on Yellow Dog
> 
> View attachment 15793917


Nice to see you here!
I remember your PRW2000! 

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## randb

Needs charging.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Fenix 6 titanium on YellowDog.
Confortable and forgettable.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

gaijin said:


> Fenix 6X Pro on Garmin Ultrafit strap with Garmin Tactical Nylon adapters:
> 
> View attachment 15794088
> 
> 
> View attachment 15794089
> 
> 
> View attachment 15794090


Good idea...


----------



## Rammus

Fénix 6 sapphire


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Every Day Tank Watch since August 2019.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

FYI
I think it gives G-Shocks very sensible competition. 
Put bumper case on any Garmin or Samsung *both comply with MIL810
and here you go.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin are reliable and solid.
Mine has encountered brass door knobs and many walls... No marks.
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin are reliable and solid.
> Mine has encountered brass door knobs and many walls... No marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


MIL810 is very serious in parts about shock resistance compared to anything watch related. considering Casio PR and ethos sticks to mythical 10m drop instead of real numbers (which they do use) you don't know how it compares. But you can be sure MIL is at least twice and any other watch will be tested against. Boiling watches and running them over is for sure amusing but hardly relevant. dude in the clip repeatedly dropped Instinct from 2d floor and i assume it 5m drop at least. Instinct took it 3 times without scratch. Freezing watch capable of operating at -20 (MIL can be stricter but -20/-30C is normal zone not arctic) is very simple task as far as there is no water inside. Looks impressive but passable as serious test.


----------



## GrouchoM

Rocket1991 said:


> MIL810 is very serious in parts about shock resistance compared to anything watch related. considering Casio PR and ethos sticks to mythical 10m drop instead of real numbers (which they do use) you don't know how it compares. But you can be sure MIL is at least twice and any other watch will be tested against. Boiling watches and running them over is for sure amusing but hardly relevant. dude in the clip repeatedly dropped Instinct from 2d floor and i assume it 5m drop at least. Instinct took it 3 times without scratch. Freezing watch capable of operating at -20 (MIL can be stricter but -20/-30C is normal zone not arctic) is very simple task as far as there is no water inside. Looks impressive but passable as serious test.


Regarding MIL 810, from Wikipedia (so, arguably accurate) -
MIL-STD-810 is a flexible standard that allows users to tailor test methods to fit the application. As a result, a vendor's claims of "...compliance to MIL-STD-810..." can be misleading, because no commercial organization or agency certifies compliance, commercial vendors can create the test methods or approaches to fit their product. Suppliers can-and some do-take significant latitude with how they test their products, and how they report the test results. When queried, many[quantify] manufacturers will admit no testing has actually been done and that the product is only designed/engineered/built-to comply with the standard[citation needed]. This is because many of the tests described can be expensive to perform and usually require special facilities. Consumers who require rugged products should verify which test methods that compliance is claimed against and which parameter limits were selected for testing. Also, if some testing was actually done they would have to specify: (i) against which test methods of the standard the compliance is claimed; (ii) to which parameter limits the items were actually tested; and (iii) whether the testing was done internally or externally by an independent testing facility.[21]

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

GrouchoM said:


> Regarding MIL 810, from Wikipedia (so, arguably accurate) -
> MIL-STD-810 is a flexible standard that allows users to tailor test methods to fit the application. As a result, a vendor's claims of "...compliance to MIL-STD-810..." can be misleading, because no commercial organization or agency certifies compliance, commercial vendors can create the test methods or approaches to fit their product. Suppliers can-and some do-take significant latitude with how they test their products, and how they report the test results. When queried, many[quantify] manufacturers will admit no testing has actually been done and that the product is only designed/engineered/built-to comply with the standard[citation needed]. This is because many of the tests described can be expensive to perform and usually require special facilities. Consumers who require rugged products should verify which test methods that compliance is claimed against and which parameter limits were selected for testing. Also, if some testing was actually done they would have to specify: (i) against which test methods of the standard the compliance is claimed; (ii) to which parameter limits the items were actually tested; and (iii) whether the testing was done internally or externally by an independent testing facility.[21]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Whole standard is huge thing covering everything possible from tropics to fungi and arctic.
Manufactures specify what part of the standard they refer too usually in small print.
Many parts are irrelevant or not fit intended application. Like they don't test winter clothing for tropics and vise versa.

"

*2 Tested under the following items of military specification MIL-STD-810G. •Shock: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 516.7 Procedure IV. •Vibration: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 514.7 Procedure I. •Humidity: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 507.6 Procedure II. •Solar radiation: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 505.6 Procedure II. •Low-pressure transport: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 500.6 Procedure I. •Low-pressure operation: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 500.6 Procedure II. •Low-temperature transport: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 502.6 Procedure I. •Temperature shock: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 503.6 Procedure I-C. •Ice accretion: Tested to meet MIL-STD-810G Method 521.4 Procedure I. (The device has been tested to perform under test conditions, but is not guaranteed to operate under all conditions in actual use. Not guaranteed against damage or accidents.)
"
Lineup | WSD-F21HR | Products | Smart Outdoor Watch | PRO TREK Smart | CASIO small print in the bottom.

You can find bit shorter thing on Garmin too. Only selected parts of the standard been used and product was tested according to procedures. How and who misleads customers is whole different topic.
Garmin:
*U.S. military standard 810G (MIL-STD-810G)*
In tests for high-altitude performance using MIL-STD-810G's Method 500.6 (Procedure I and II), the Instinct was operational at altitudes as high as 12,000 feet, and can be stored at altitudes of 40,000 feet (international flight cruising altitude). Following Procedure IV of Method 516.7 (Pendulum Impact), the Instinct remained undamaged after multi-directional shock testing from a drop distance of 122cm. Under Method 524.1's protocols for testing freeze-thaw (Procedures II and III) at temperature changes of less than 3°C per minute, the Instinct withstood multiple simulated high-altitude freezing-point cycles as well as freezing from room temperature, all without impaired functioning.

Additionally, the Instinct was able to pass corrosion testing under Method 509.6: spraying it with salt-fog for 24 hours and then drying for an additional 24 hours produced no corrosion, guaranteeing that the Instinct retains its durability in salt-rich maritime environments.









Live By Instinct | Garmin


The most supreme intuition comes naturally. Venturing into the unknown without holding anything back I’m free to become my truest self.




www.garmin.com.my





Garmin is very clear about what they use.

You seen dude dropping his Instinct from 2d floor 3 times (according to him) and it was intact so it exceeds 122cm drop.


----------



## GrouchoM

122cm isn't much... The 10 meters in the video is ok but I'd bet my 10+ year old Timex Ironman could do that, too. With such low mass, the inertia is low. The transition from its maximum velocity's inertia to zero isn't huge and is prolonged by the strap's and the case's elasticity.


----------



## Rocket1991

does not matter


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Throwback Thursday...
















Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And now
...









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

New Notocity strap.
14 euros.
Very confortable.
Solid and clever.





































Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## myltz400




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nice graphics!









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## sweeperdk01

I think it's time I start looking into those Velcro strap alternatives.


----------



## Snyde

Indoor workout with Fenix 6s pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snyde

Took a pic of my Tudor yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer




----------



## leadbelly2550

New Fenix 6 Pro. a nice upgrade from the Forerunner.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Found a old mirrored silver buckle to replace the matte black one of the new Notocity strap. 
Used some green and red jeweler pads to make it from shiny silver to satin (like the Fenix bezel). 
Et voilà. 























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus

heavy downpour while running


----------



## GrouchoM

I couldn't resist the Amazon Prime sale Monday. So, I bought one after having returned one only a few months ago.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Big numbers









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## AGV!

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15943766


what face is it?


----------



## Snaggletooth

AGV! said:


> what face is it?


Horizon Digital - Avdi


----------



## myltz400




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cave diver




----------



## Snyde

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweeperdk01

This one. Loving the watch face, and with the enduro strap it's just so comfortable


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Brussels on the rocks.






























Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Victorv

Here is mine


----------



## Snaggletooth

Flowers to match!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

Victorv said:


> Here is mine


You have no heart, it seems...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

samael_6978 said:


> You have no heart, it seems...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You sound like my ex-wife 🤣


----------



## Victorv

samael_6978 said:


> You have no heart, it seems...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 super


----------



## vithic




----------



## stockae92




----------



## vithic




----------



## hero




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Lovely in light configuration.









Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Bnedea

*010-12580-00*​


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Worn on the right wrist for 3 weeks.









Send from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk which is full of bugs....


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## limnoman

An oldie but goodie

Felix 3 Hr












LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## one1speed

Big Fenix showing on the last few pages. Here is my Forerunner 745. Going through a foot issue, so forced to take some (hopefully not too much), downtime from running. Had a Fenix 6 Pro, but was frustrated with the terrible 'live' pacing, the pace shown indicating what you're running at that moment in time. Was so, so far off. 745 was better when I got it, but has encountered the same issue as of late, though seems to be getting a little better.

Ok, back to your regularly scheduled Fenix programming, thank you for allowing me to interrupt.


----------



## Bnedea




----------



## burneden




----------



## Ron521

My first Garmin is this Vivofit 3. It doesn't do much except count steps and calculate sleep, calories and distance based on movement. However, the big draw for me was it's battery life....16 months before having to replace the battery. I pretty much wear it all the time on my right wrist, and some other watch on my left (not because I need to, but because I want to). The pattern on the strap is wearing slightly, but I have 3 spare straps in other colors should this one ever fail.










I knew about the Instinct, however held off on the original model because I didn't want to be charging something every few weeks, and didn't know about the "Battery Saver" feature. When the Instinct Solar was announced, and then Amazon offered a Black Friday deal, along with my earned points, the Solar became a deal I couldn't pass up. Battery life can be whatever you want, based on how many features are turned on. With everything turned on, battery life is around 3 weeks, but with some things turned off (wrist based heartrate, for example), battery life stretches to about 90 days, and with everything turned off except time and counting steps, it can extend to over 200 days (I've seen an infinity symbol on the dial at times). I usually wear it with heartrate off, but Bluetooth on, for a medium life of a couple of months. If I turn on an actual activity to track, riding a bicycle, or running on a treadmill for example, this overrides the "turned off" features and turns on whatever is required. Any time outside in the sunight is more than sufficient to allow it to gain days, so actual charging via cable should never be required. 

I'm very impressed with the Instinct, it's supremely comfortable and provides a LOT of information.


----------



## Bnedea

My old trusty Vivoactive 3 seems washed off compared to the Tactix. Never had an issue with this though. It just shows the markings of times he's been mountain biking or just city biking. Now the time has come for it's retirement...


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Victorv




----------



## Snaggletooth

#freethefeet


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster




----------



## Bnedea

...speaking like a true wedding photographer


----------



## heyBJK




----------



## tissotgirl

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16260854


What face is this?


----------



## Snaggletooth

tissotgirl said:


> What face is this?


----------



## tissotgirl

Thank you!


----------



## Bnedea

Half Time


----------



## Jim Hine

When Casio buys Garmin, style will meet substance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## nonconformulaic

Jim Hine said:


> *When Casio buys Garmin*...




Thanks for the hearty laugh @Jim Hine! I nearly did a legit spit take with my coffee when I read _"when Casio buys Garmin"_. Don't quit your day job just yet, but I think you've got a real shot at a career in comedy!


----------



## GrouchoM

Jim Hine said:


> When Casio buys Garmin, style will meet substance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They differ by 7 seconds. Which is right? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Garmin 6 switched from right to the left wrist for the picture.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Garmin 6 switched from right to the left wrist for the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


Happy Xmas Nemo, or Happy Holidays, whatever you prefer. 🤗


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rammus




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## tissotgirl

I started with the Instinct which my dad is currently enjoying. Then moved onto the Fenix 6S to see what that series was like. And then came the 5plus titanium which was heavily influenced by Nemo_Sandman and his excellent shots. The Garmins have so many functions and they just work. Thanks to everyone here who has influenced/enabled me!


----------



## TTV




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Wolfsatz

GIT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bnedea




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rammus




----------



## samael_6978

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gaijin

EPIX (Gen 2)


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaijin said:


> EPIX (Gen 2)
> 
> View attachment 16381054


Thoughts?


----------



## Rocket1991

gaijin said:


> EPIX (Gen 2)
> 
> View attachment 16381054


OLED looks as good as it can!


----------



## gaijin

Snaggletooth said:


> Thoughts?




My three major concerns before receipt were:

1. Sapphire crystal - not a fan of the Sapphire on the 6 Series watches because of reduced legibility issues in reduced light.

2. Size - I have had 51mm Garmin watches since the fenix 3 / tactix Bravo and most recently the 6x Pro - not a fan of small watches. I didn't know just how much smaller the 47mm EPIX would feel, or how much less (if any) data would be available on the screen.

3. Battery Life - the AMOLED screen, with much higher resolution and Always On Display (AOD) will obviously eat up more battery than the relatively passive MIP LCD display of my 6x Pro, but would the reduced battery life be acceptable?

1. The Sapphire crystal on the EPIX is a non-issue as far as legibility is concerned. Even at drastically reduced brightness, there is no apparent loss of detail or contrast introduced by the Sapphire crystal. 10 for 10 on this one.

2. The useable display area on my fenix 6xPro (No Solar, Gorilla Glass) is 35mm in diameter with a resolution of 280 x 280 pixels. The useable display area on my EPIX (Gen 2) is 32mm in diameter with a resolution of 416 x 416 pixels. All the info on the 6xPro display is also shown on the EPIX display, albeit slightly smaller. I really don't notice the smaller size (except that it's lighter) after a while. Honestly, I think the perfect size for me would be the 51mm case size with a display resolution of 454 x 454 pixels which has been hinted at in some non-Garmin watch sites. But since that is not currently an option, I like the EPIX just the way it is. 9 for 10 on this one - only because if it was available in a slightly larger case size, I'd probably opt for that.

Here are the two outdoors so you can compare for yourself:










3. I have not even gone through one full day's activities yet, so cannot report any real numbers, but with all the power saving and functional display and performance options, it appears it will have no problem achieving the specified battery life numbers. It's already doing noticeably better than the Apple Watch Series 6 I tried for a while (don't ask). Here's a helpful battery life chart that DCRainmaker published:










I have been using the GESTURE mode, and find it is much better than I thought it would be - very smooth implementation while still allowing a glance at an always-on simple watch face without turning on the full display. Did I mention the AMOLED display is stunning? Overall, 9 for 10 on this one so far, only because I always want a bigger battery.

If you have the opportunity, I recommend checking out the EPIX in person.

HTH


----------



## Snaggletooth

gaijin said:


> My three major concerns before receipt were:
> 
> 1. Sapphire crystal - not a fan of the Sapphire on the 6 Series watches because of reduced legibility issues in reduced light.
> 
> 2. Size - I have had 51mm Garmin watches since the fenix 3 / tactix Bravo and most recently the 6x Pro - not a fan of small watches. I didn't know just how much smaller the 47mm EPIX would feel, or how much less (if any) data would be available on the screen.
> 
> 3. Battery Life - the AMOLED screen, with much higher resolution and Always On Display (AOD) will obviously eat up more battery than the relatively passive MIP LCD display of my 6x Pro, but would the reduced battery life be acceptable?
> 
> 1. The Sapphire crystal on the EPIX is a non-issue as far as legibility is concerned. Even at drastically reduced brightness, there is no apparent loss of detail or contrast introduced by the Sapphire crystal. 10 for 10 on this one.
> 
> 2. The useable display area on my fenix 6xPro (No Solar, Gorilla Glass) is 35mm in diameter with a resolution of 280 x 280 pixels. The useable display area on my EPIX (Gen 2) is 32mm in diameter with a resolution of 416 x 416 pixels. All the info on the 6xPro display is also shown on the EPIX display, albeit slightly smaller. I really don't notice the smaller size (except that it's lighter) after a while. Honestly, I think the perfect size for me would be the 51mm case size with a display resolution of 454 x 454 pixels which has been hinted at in some non-Garmin watch sites. But since that is not currently an option, I like the EPIX just the way it is. 9 for 10 on this one - only because if it was available in a slightly larger case size, I'd probably opt for that.
> 
> Here are the two outdoors so you can compare for yourself:
> 
> View attachment 16381485
> 
> 
> 3. I have not even gone through one full day's activities yet, so cannot report any real numbers, but with all the power saving and functional display and performance options, it appears it will have no problem achieving the specified battery life numbers. It's already doing noticeably better than the Apple Watch Series 6 I tried for a while (don't ask). Here's a helpful battery life chart that DCRainmaker published:
> 
> View attachment 16381497
> 
> 
> I have been using the GESTURE mode, and find it is much better than I thought it would be - very smooth implementation while still allowing a glance at an always-on simple watch face without turning on the full display. Did I mention the AMOLED display is stunning? Overall, 9 for 10 on this one so far, only because I always want a bigger battery.
> 
> If you have the opportunity, I recommend checking out the EPIX in person.
> 
> HTH


Very interesting, thank you 👍🏻


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

My 2,5 years old Garmin Fenix 6 Titanium Sapphire AKA Dora the Explorer. 
Just for the pleasure to see more Gaijin reports! 
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## TTV




----------



## TTV

Rammus said:


>


Where can I get these G-Shock faces to my Fenix6X?


----------



## wangkaihhu

Davemro said:


> Fenix 6 pro solar. Absolutely love it and it hasn't come off my wrist since I got it. I'm starting to wonder what to do with all my other watches...


take hot water shower no damage?


----------



## Davemro

wangkaihhu said:


> take hot water shower no damage?


Not at all. Best way to clean off sweat from working out.


----------



## Davemro

TTV said:


> Where can I get these G-Shock faces to my Fenix6X?


Get the Garmin Connect IQ app. You can put an Omega Seamaster face on it if you want. There are a lot of great faces you can download that you can customize to display the data you need.


----------



## TagTime

My VivoActive 4 with the DividedTime watch face. 











@Davemro, what is the name of the G-shock watch face (in the Garmin ConnectIQ app)?


----------



## Davemro

TagTime said:


> My VivoActive 4 with the DividedTime watch face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Davemro, what is the name of the G-shock watch face (in the Garmin ConnectIQ app)?


I'm not seeing it there. Maybe the developer pulled it. I'm pretty sure I saw something very similar to the one posted in the past. There may be other apps that offer faces for Garmin watches, too. Or, maybe Rammus did it himself. I'm not sure how difficult it is to do.


----------



## TagTime

@Davemro ; thanks. Tagged @Rammus ; to see if he knows what the G-Shock time face is called.


----------



## TTV

My Fenix 6X 😉


----------



## TTV

Davemro said:


> Get the Garmin Connect IQ app. You can put an Omega Seamaster face on it if you want. There are a lot of great faces you can download that you can customize to display the data you need.





TagTime said:


> @Davemro ; thanks. Tagged @Rammus ; to see if he knows what the G-Shock time face is called.


Thanks guys 👍 I have the app installed, but I could't find those really cool Casio Square faces. The GBD-H1000 looking face was the nearest hit 😍


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

TTV said:


> Where can I get these G-Shock faces to my Fenix6X?


This one has been canceled from the Store for copyright infringement... I don't have it anymore too after a factory reset.
"Casio 3000" is still available.









SC8 being my all time favorite.


----------



## TTV

Nemo_Sandman said:


> This one has been canceled from the Store for copyright infringement... I don't have it anymore too after a factory reset.
> "Casio 3000" is still available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SC8 being my all time favorite.


Thanks @Nemo_Sandman , I'll test the SC8 as well 👍


----------



## koiom

Just gave her a sunbath and fitted the newly arrived yellowdog nato


----------



## Rammus

TTV said:


> Where can I get these G-Shock faces to my Fenix6X?


Hello
The app name in ConnectIQ is CasioV
But I think it was deleted from ConnectIQ, I still have the chance to have it in the memory of the watch
Take care of you


----------



## TTV

Rammus said:


> Hello
> The app name in ConnectIQ is CasioV
> But I think it was deleted from ConnectIQ, I still have the chance to have it in the memory of the watch
> Take care of you


Thanks @Rammus 👍 Damn it looks nice 😍 I need to put GW-M/GMW to my other wrist to compensate the loss 🤣🤣


----------



## Snaggletooth

🥱


----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2S solar









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Racer88




----------



## nonconformulaic

Racer88 said:


> View attachment 16452094


Did you decide to keep the DMK2S, @Racer88?


----------



## nonconformulaic

Instinct 1 Solar and Instinct 2 Solar Surf.

Read more here if you're interested: Garmin Instinct Solar 2 is here


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## heyBJK




----------



## Racer88

heyBJK said:


>


I see what you did there! 😁


----------



## GrouchoM

Racer88 said:


> I see what you did there! 😁


I did 2


----------



## heyBJK

Racer88 said:


> I see what you did there! 😁





GrouchoM said:


> I did 2


LOL! I tried. 😃


----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2S solar









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Dublin's navigation...























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A little jeweler pad and 2 minutes....
No more marks on the bezel.
















Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## TTV

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A little jeweler pad and 2 minutes....
> No more marks on the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


Nice work 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## CadillacRich




----------



## anto1980




----------



## anto1980

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A little jeweler pad and 2 minutes....
> No more marks on the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


Hi Nemo. What pad have you used?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The kind of pad bought on eBay.
Search for "Scratch removal titanium"
Like








3 X Finition Pad! - satin (brossé) or/acier/titane/montre Scratch Removal | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour 3 X Finition Pad! - satin (brossé) or/acier/titane/montre Scratch Removal sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr














Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Right inner wrist and aerospacehh watchface.


----------



## gaijin

tactix 7 Standard










Stock watch face.


----------



## GrouchoM

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Right inner wrist and aerospacehh watchface.


Can it read your pulse on the inside wrist? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

Enjoying an "unproductive" Saturday with the Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar.


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## ArtDirik

Garmin Fenix 7 X Saphire Solar in post workout recovery mode.
It is on an aftermarket Panerai diver strap. I use Fenix 7 X pins which fit is perfectly, and can also take standard Garmin clip on straps. and yes, I cut off the original pins.


----------



## nonconformulaic

So much contrast! Digging this stock face for quick glace readability.


----------



## Snyde

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Right inner wrist and aerospacehh watchface.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wemedge

My faithful Instinct tactical, on a Yellow Dog rubber nato.


----------



## TTV

New "CAS 003" face on my F6X Pro Solar Titanium 😍
















Face is temporarily free of charge 👍


----------



## Snyde

TTV said:


> New "CAS 003" face on my F6X Pro Solar Titanium
> View attachment 16571198
> 
> View attachment 16571199
> 
> Face is temporarily free of charge


Very cool. I’ll install it today 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

The Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar has me closer and closer to being a "one watch" guy everyday...


----------



## GrouchoM

nonconformulaic said:


> The Fenix 7X Sapphire Solar has me closer and closer to being a "one watch" guy everyday...
> View attachment 16581539


No seconds display? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconformulaic

No seconds on that face @GrouchoM (though I think you can add them to that face in the upcoming FW8.X?), but you can definitely add them to most faces if seconds are your jam.

If you're really interested in Garmin Fenix 7 stuff, this is the link for you:

https://forums.garmin.com/outdoor-recreation/outdoor-recreation/f/fenix-7-series


----------



## Craggy Island's Finest

Instinct Solar Mk 1 on top of a Via Ferrata above a gorge at sunrise. While climbing it got smacked good against the rocks a couple of times, but it took it in stride. And I really, really like the black-on-blue look


----------



## nonconformulaic

F7XSS, dressed for summer.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

GrouchoM said:


> Can it read your pulse on the inside wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Yep. Zero issue.
I sleep with it inside the right wrist.
Also during some activity it is in the side in my wrist facing the sky for better reception . 
The heart rate monitoring is perfect in my uses.


----------



## wemedge

Tactix 7 Standard, fresh out of the box…


----------



## randb

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## marko114




----------



## marko114




----------



## Snaggletooth

marko114 said:


> View attachment 16617027


Now some from the drone 😃


----------



## marko114

Snaggletooth said:


> Now some from the drone 😃


To be honest i forgot to take a photo, but i will 🤙🏻😀


----------



## TTV

New green strap for my F6X 😍
















👍🟦🟨👍


----------



## Bnedea




----------



## marko114

Snaggletooth said:


> Now some from the drone 😃


----------



## Snaggletooth

marko114 said:


> View attachment 16628773


A man out standing in his field 😂👍🏻


----------



## marko114

Snaggletooth said:


> A man out standing in his field 😂👍🏻


----------



## Damienr8

My current watch, the Instinct Solar Tactical, has been on by wrist since it was made available by Garmin. Before that, a Fenix 5 and a 3. I loved the Instinct because it had a great, legible screen and extremely long battery life. Downsides we're the bulkiness (thickness), and the smaller screen. Unfortunately and due to the screen, I didn't use any of the apps that pushed alot of data to the screen. I just used the gps, timer, stopwatch and notifications but the Instinct fit my requirements!

Just last month I contemplated upgrading to the the Fenix 7, so that I can take advantage of a more rich smartwatch featueset. That idea became laughable, after I saw the difference in price! I eyed a solar/sapphire but the $900+ tax was unreachable, given that the purchase was sort of an impulse buy for extended (not required) features. I then saw a 7 solar/sapphire right here on watchuseek (still available) but even at $750 all included, it was still a bit of stretch. Finally 2 nights ago, I picked one up brand new, for $640... Yep $640 solar sapphire.

Immediate thoughts as of last night and this morning:

Case: so much more svelte than the 5. 47mm is a great size. This smaller depth in case size from the 5 to the 7 makes it much easier to fit under my dress shirt for work. 

Screen: Now for the big question, readability. It's been a while since I had my 5 but the 7 is less readable, due to the solar, sapphire and touch screen. It's also much less readable in low light than the "ultimate in readability", the Instinct. Is the watch as unreadable as folks in the Garmin reddit forums describe it - absolutely not. In fact if I didn't experience the Fenix 5 and instinct, the 7 is absolutely readable in poor light. Literally all that is required is that you move the face of the watch, on your wrist, flat to your face. That's it. All the glare, cloudiness, blah blah goes away. It takes....02 seconds and no thinking. At the gym right now in a dark cycling room and was previously on the lighted up powerlifting platform, no issues. Folks that are complaining wildly are likely those tech-only buyers that are scrutinizing the screen every second of the day for notifications.

Features: I can read full notifications now hah! Vibration motor is agressive - a huge improvement! Love the huge improvements in weather, body battery and sleep. The latter two is absolutely going to help me as I will be tracking metrics next month to alleviate some long term sleep issues. Increased my activity list to include weight training, rowing, hiking (on occasion - I'm in NYC), and tennis. I welcome the larger screen to see metrics.

More to come after my first week!


----------



## Boss1

New-to-me Fenix 5X. Joined the club...scored a _realllllly_ good deal elsewhere on the interwebz...simply too good to pass up. Had to do some cleaning, but it came out pretty darn nice IMHO. Previous owner had a guard on it. Added a band off the 'zon with full end-links. Not too sure how much I trust it yet, all the links are held together with spring bars...but will test drive it for a bit. If start picking up the gym activity I'll probably swap back to the factory silicone for those sessions (soooo easy to do with the quick-fit ) .





















- M


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Rammus




----------



## marko114




----------



## anto1980




----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Old Ukrainian leather on old Fenix 6.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

And the new one.... Epix.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

A boxcutter, some patience...
And the Nick Mankey's is back.























Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## gwold

Nemo_Sandman said:


> A boxcutter, some patience...
> And the Nick Mankey's is back.


That's largely what I did with mine: A springbar fork assisted by a knife, careful work & patience. Plus a call to Garmin CS that netted me a pair of F6 springbars on 3-day service.

Now, it's just a matter of 9 more weeks to get that Mankey strap ...


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

OD Green Nick Mankey's and Talkytoaster mixed with Maprando.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## TTV

F7 Sapphire Solar just arrived 😍


----------



## stipex

Just got my new F7X Solar Sapphire Carbon Grey DLC


----------



## TTV

My F7 Sapphire Solar DLC ready for Tuska 2022 😍🤘


----------



## nonconformulaic

F7X SS. Best watch I have ever owned, full stop.


----------



## stipex

Another sunlight photo with 7XSS, I like solar ring better than I expected


----------



## Maddog1970

Should have my Epix 2 today……flip flopped between the 7 and the E2…….will be moving on my 6xpro soon


----------



## Maddog1970

Landed yesterday- very light, very bright and smaller than my F6pro…….loving the touch screen…..dog walk this morning, gym soon and dog walk again for today…….will see now the battery lasts with gesture on.


----------



## wemedge

Maddog1970 said:


> Landed yesterday- very light, very bright and smaller than my F6pro…….loving the touch screen…..dog walk this morning, gym soon and dog walk again for today…….will see now the battery lasts with gesture on.


Lovely! I was torn between the Epix and the Tactix 7. Would have gotten both but I stopped myself!


----------



## Maddog1970

wemedge said:


> Lovely! I was torn between the Epix and the Tactix 7. Would have gotten both but I stopped myself!


Isn’t that why we have 2 arms?


----------



## Alfy001

Your Epix screen is very bright and super easy to read. The Fenix 7 isn't bad either. I'm still using the Fenix 3 and have no issues reading it in the sun but, I think they may have made improvements to the Fenix 7 screen that makes it better/easier to read?


----------



## Alfy001

Maddog, Have you got a sense of the Epix battery life yet? Thanks


----------



## Maddog1970

Alfy001 said:


> Maddog, Have you got a sense of the Epix battery life yet? Thanks


ish…….

so 6 days in and battery is at 37%…..
Usage so far:

several days of messing with all the settings!
2 hours per day of gps while dog walking
4 gym visits, 1 hour each
gesture on for all the above activities
regular usage in touch mode

Very happy so far, as the display and touch screen are a massive upgrade over the 6xpro, and am clearly going to get a minimum week of battery life with my regular use given that playing with all the settings just out of the box is an initial large drain on the battery.


----------



## Craggy Island's Finest




----------



## Craggy Island's Finest

Craggy Island's Finest said:


> View attachment 16752123


Was thinking of writing a little review of using this watch in the field in the high arctic (kind of) wilderness. But given it's an old model, I feel that it would be unnecessary to give a long winded summary, so a few short points:

THE BAD:
-It once froze while recording an activity in the middle of a valley, in completely mild conditions, so I had to reset it and lost all recorded data for that activity
-The compass was very erratic, even after calibration it kept swinging, giving only a rough idea of where the north was
-I feel that the barometric altimeter is still not as good as the one on my 20 year old T-Touch, if not recalibrated often was usually a good 100m away from the correct value

THE GOOD:
-Battery. In one week, I never recharged it and was recording activities, GPS points or using the navigation function multiple times per day: held up and still had 10% after 7 days (The sun being up 24/7 and HR being deactivated undoubtedly helped)
-The GPS point recording and the navigation function are always wonderful. Got me home in a deep fog across two glaciers (and made up for the compass), and when combined with the Garmin Explore app and a topographic map in planning phase it helped a lot in finding the correct path, which is not easy in rough wild terrain
-Apart from that one weird issue in one of the mildest points in my trip, held up well when exposed to cold, seawater, snow and mud from moraines
-It's blue. Very blue.


And here, a few more pictures just to show where was it used:









At sea (those in front are walruses. I entrust you with the coordinates of their huddle, Watchuseek)









Over permafrost covered valleys










On glaciers, at the edge often partially covered in coal









In muddy moraines

So, it might not be perfect, but I still absolutely love this watch. And as much as I like mechanical tool watches, or rugged quartz, these GPS smartwatches are simply too superior in certain situations


----------



## matmorse

batosai117 said:


> I've been very happy with my Instinct Tactical Solar in moss aka OD Green. I noticed in certain lighting the solar panel has a green tint to it at the right angle. Not sure if that's advertised but it looks great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 *batosai117 I have the Tidal Blue Solar (not Tactical) and have noticed that the solar panel and dark screen pixels appear a variation of the case blue under many lighting conditions. I have been unable to photograph it, certainly not as well as you have. It is a great feature and I am happy to see it so vibrant on the other colors. Its a subdued effect on my darker colorway. *


----------



## Maddog1970

Day 9 with my Epix2, looking like a solid 10+ days battery life is attainable with my current use (see above for description) - very impressed given the updated display and touch screen!


----------



## AlexxvD

First time Garmin owner. Really enjoying my Fenix 6 Pro!

Tactix D Style watchface by SHN











Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AdamdangA

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 16610927


Which watch face is this? I like it!


----------



## Snaggletooth

AdamdangA said:


> Which watch face is this? I like it!


----------



## TTV

My Fenix family 😍


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Apéro









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Chinese titanium bracelet.

After being using this Chinese band on my first Instinct, here is a new one for the Epix.
The weight is coherent and I remember test on the spare links which shows green Sparks as titanium alloy does.
The Casio GMW-b5000 TB is DLC with triple coat G and shows zero scratches after a year.
Let see how this one will do.
I have bought it on Amazon France.
For those interested this ANBEST titanium bracelet.
(no link would be useful unless you are in France but I will provide it in the comments.)
The equivalent of LFDAS I use to buy on Amazon US.
Mine is the 22mm.
You can notice there is half a link for better adjustment.


----------



## anto1980

Maddog1970 said:


> Day 9 with my Epix2, looking like a solid 10 days battery life is attainable with my current use (see above for description) - very impressed given the updated display and touch screen!
> 
> View attachment 16758159


What band is that?


----------



## anto1980

What kind of band is that?


Maddog1970 said:


> Day 9 with my Epix2, looking like a solid 10+ days battery life is attainable with my current use (see above for description) - very impressed given the updated display and touch screen!
> 
> View attachment 16758159


----------



## Maddog1970

anto1980 said:


> What kind of band is that?


Got I from Amazon Canada……*Fleshy Leaf 22mm Band Compatible for Garmin Fenix 7,Fenix 6,Fenix 6 Pro,Fenix 5,Fenix 5*


----------



## Ron From Texas

FR255


----------



## WatchSapper

Instinct Solar, first day on wrist...


----------



## Pepino

Is it really the solar version? They look like the classic non solar version.


----------



## gaijin

WatchSapper said:


> Instinct Solar, first day on wrist...
> View attachment 16840560


FYI,
That is model *010-02064-71 *which is the first gen Instinct Tactical - not solar. See it here: Instinct Tactical

Solar models of the Instinct Tactical are available in different colors, and have "SOLAR" embossed at the 6H position on the bezel. See them here: Instinct Solar Tacticals

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Lazy Sunday morning with this dark knight.
The OEM watchface is so useful with all the shortcuts to the widgets.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Strange Days

And after it arrives tomorrow:










😍


----------



## anto1980

Fenix 7 SS + Nick Mankey Hook Strap


----------



## WatchSapper

Pepino said:


> Is it really the solar version? They look like the classic non solar version.





gaijin said:


> FYI,
> That is model *010-02064-71 *which is the first gen Instinct Tactical - not solar. See it here: Instinct Tactical
> 
> Solar models of the Instinct Tactical are available in different colors, and have "SOLAR" embossed at the 6H position on the bezel. See them here: Instinct Solar Tacticals
> 
> HTH


As foolish as i feel i realized i had the wrong model just after i posted, i went to mess with the solar settings during my brief lunch break and found their was no solar settings. I ordered it off of the Garmin store on amazon and thought i was just choosing a color when i in fact the tan color was not available in solar (but was the exact same price as the solar version). The tactical features are useless to me as i don't plan to run through the woods with NVG's it was simply a color preference for me. Silly mistake that has been corrected, i returned the old one to my local Kohls and got the actual instinct solar last night.


----------



## Ron From Texas




----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2s









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

*Fenix bros got some yellow* 😍
























👍🇺🇦👍


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Toyo Panzoff

I lost mine, and yes- I’m aware of the irony.


----------



## MCHB

It's a little dirty...but then again so is the guy wearing it! (It's almost like I just got off work for the day...wooot!)


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Testing a [email protected] @ss tactix-like 22mm Velcro with one thick velcro.
Very impressed for 15 euros on Ali...

































































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Snaggletooth

Vitamin Sea


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2s solar









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Nice Rugged wide velcro strap made by Hemsut and found on Ali.
Notice again the 22mm Tactix like Jaws and a wide metallic buckle.

































































Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## SgtPepper

Autumn weather is running weather and the Instinct continues to serve me well.


----------



## GrouchoM

SgtPepper said:


> Autumn weather is running weather and the Instinct continues to serve me well.


I assume you have a cheststrap sensor for HR. What one? 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## SgtPepper

Yes, uses an ANT+, Bluetooth and 5.3kHz chest strap so can be used with many devices.

A5 Brustgurt


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Rocat

I have a question for all the Garmin Instinct users. Would it be a worthy upgrade to go from the standard, non solar Instinct to the gen 1 solar Instinct? I like solar although it is not a huge inconvenience to charge the standard Instinct. I’m not a heavy user of the features but again wonder if it would be a worthwhile upgrade. Or should I jump to the solar 2? Everyone’s input is appreciated.


----------



## gaijin

Rocat said:


> I have a question for all the Garmin Instinct users. Would it be a worthy upgrade to go from the standard, non solar Instinct to the gen 1 solar Instinct? I like solar although it is not a huge inconvenience to charge the standard Instinct. I’m not a heavy user of the features but again wonder if it would be a worthwhile upgrade. Or should I jump to the solar 2? Everyone’s input is appreciated.


I own an Instinct 1, Instinct 1 Tactical, Instinct 1 Solar, and Instinct 2 Solar Tactical.

Based on my experience, the upgrade to the Instinct 2 is worth it. I went with the Solar Tactical just to see how much the solar affected battery life, but it really is not a significant difference in my use case. 

Here is a comparison of the Instinct 2 non-solar and the solar version: Product comparison on Garmin site

Since the non-solar is currently US$100 less than the solar version, if cost is a consideration I would recommend the non-solar version. However, if you can afford the price difference, and ever want to use Garmin Pay, then the Instinct 2 Solar is the one to get - Garmin Pay is not available on the non-solar Instinct 2 according to the Garmin site.

HTH


----------



## Rocat

gaijin said:


> I own an Instinct 1, Instinct 1 Tactical, Instinct 1 Solar, and Instinct 2 Solar Tactical.
> 
> Based on my experience, the upgrade to the Instinct 2 is worth it. I went with the Solar Tactical just to see how much the solar affected battery life, but it really is not a significant difference in my use case.
> 
> Here is a comparison of the Instinct 2 non-solar and the solar version: Product comparison on Garmin site
> 
> Since the non-solar is currently US$100 less than the solar version, if cost is a consideration I would recommend the non-solar version. However, if you can afford the price difference, and ever want to use Garmin Pay, then the Instinct 2 Solar is the one to get - Garmin Pay is not available on the non-solar Instinct 2 according to the Garmin site.
> 
> HTH



Thanks for the reply. I failed to include in my orginal post that I have the non solar, GI gen 1. The information, though is still appreciated.


----------



## Boss1

Gave the 'workhorse' F5X a bit of a facelift this morning with colorized bezel ring and new matching blue Hemsut strap...







































And if I want something a bit more original...I can pop on the tuxedo black Tactix Charlie...










Cheers,
- M


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## samael_6978

Instinct 2S









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bear1845

Very good sale at kohls.com for the 1st edition Instinct Solar. I snatched up a Moss tactical one for $229 plus free shipping and an extra $15 off with kohls cash.


----------



## tr0ubles0me

Anyone can post a picture of a Garmin Instinct 1 on a metal QuickFit band?

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv

5X


----------



## Victorv

Again


----------



## Dracer

Just in fenix 7x ss


----------

